# [SOLVED] PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29B4 - Driver



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all.

Have been looking for a driver for a 'PCI Simple Communications Controller' all day, until I finally managed to splice my own.

I checked *PCI Vendor and Device Lists* to find the Chip Number and Description, located a driver, and added my own line within the HECI.inf file.

The hardware ID 8086/29B4 is the "_Intel Management Engine Interface (HECI) Driver_" available from HP - *HERE*.

If you cannot load the driver against the hardware / The driver is not accepted, then there is a workaround.

For me (I'm running windows 7 Enterprise x64), I opened the HECI.inf file, and added my own line under the _Manufacturer and Models Sections_, as below;


```
;--------- Manufacturer and Models Sections ----------------------------------

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = Intel, NTx86.6.0, NTx86.5.2, NTx86.5.1, NTamd64

[Intel.NTx86.6.0]
; DisplayName               Section           DeviceId

%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E04
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E14
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E24
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E34
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E44
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E94

[Intel.NTx86.5.2]
; Empty section, so this INF does not support NT 5.2 and later for x86. (2003)

[Intel.NTx86.5.1]
; DisplayName               Section           DeviceId

%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E04
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E14
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E24
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E34
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E44
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E94

[Intel.NTamd64]
; DisplayName               Section           DeviceId

%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI_x64, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E04
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI_x64, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E14
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI_x64, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E24
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI_x64, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E34
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI_x64, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E44
%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI_x64, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E94
[B]%HECI_DeviceDesc%=HECI_DDI_x64, PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29B4[/B]

[Intel]
; Empty section, so this INF does not support Windows 2000.
```
Note the *RED, BOLD* is what I manually added. I added this under the *[Intel.NTamd64]* section, as I am running x64 (64-bit) Windows.

This annoyed the pants off of me, so hopefully Google Bot will stash this away for the next poor soul that encounters this issue! :thumb:

All the best!

/ Crit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice job


----------

